# Niles.......



## Iknowgungfu (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey all,
I've been lurking on here for a little while now and htought I would post a few pics of my kitten Niles:

As an 8 week old kitten at the breeders:










A close up I took about a month ago:










He loves this bin for some reason:










Taking it easy:










Think he may be telling me he wants to go away with me too:










Helping me with my Pg Dip...:









This last one may be my favourite so far:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww isnt Niles gorgeous,i love the blue eyes, just beautiful.xxx_


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

fantastic photos what a beautiful cat adorable!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Niles is very cute, great pics.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Such a handsome boy! Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

He is lovely, great photos too  Excuse my ignorance but what breed is he?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

What a handsome chap. Is he a Balinese?


----------



## Iknowgungfu (Mar 28, 2012)

No. He is a flame/red ragdoll.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's absolutely stunning


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Iknowgungfu said:


> No. He is a flame/red ragdoll.


Shows how little I know :laugh: Lovely though.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Gorgeous boy you have there.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

if we wants to go away with you, then let him lol


----------



## Moonhare (Apr 21, 2012)

What a beautiful boy.. :001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

lovely boy.
michelle x


----------



## Iknowgungfu (Mar 28, 2012)

Cheers all. He spent a few days in the cattery over he weekend. He was miaowing loads when I picked him up. Seemed on though, although the Norman breeder who runs the cattery was trying to. On once me he was a cream ragdoll not a red ragdoll. 

Not bothered either way but I read that the coats take a few years to develop. My only concern is that the pedigree papers will state he is a red ragdoll...


----------

